# Best Breeder of Working Dobermans



## Pat OHara (Aug 29, 2010)

Where is the best place to get a working doberman as a puppy?


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Pat,

I bet there could be a lot of great suggestions for working breeders, as really the "BEST" is partly personal preference 

I love my male that I have now, from Morgana doberman. Not necessarily a "working" kennel but she has produced some nice dogs that have done well in Sch. He has an overall nice temperament,and is certainly capable of the work. 

If I were to buy a puppy today, I would go to Wendy Schmitt "Landgraf K9" I have personally seen her dogs live and work, and I like their character both on and off the field.

Perhaps the few other Dobie people here will have some suggestions, but Landgraf is where I will likley be looking for my next Doberman.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

If I were a looking for a Dobie, I would go here http://www.smokeyjoe.net/ she works and shows and health tests her dobies, and I have met some of them , very beautiful dogs.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I would recommend Wendy Schmitt, Von Landgraf .... 

Here's a video I shot of her young male she's trialing now. I think he just V'd protection on his ScHH1 (97 points). Super drive yet very clear headed and she's big into health checking her breeding stock. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmCj_qu5KH4


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I got to jump on board with Von Landgraf, don't know them from a whole in a wall but after viewing her site I like the fact that she has proven herself with Mali and GSD as well so I would think she is able to eye up a nice Dobie for workability.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Schutzdobe Kennels in Australia.


----------



## vadim shekhtman (Jan 27, 2008)

Hard to pick a better kennel then Landgraf but if you want more options check out The Working Dobermann Forum at USADobermann.NET 
http://usadobermann.proboards.com/


----------



## mark chase (May 7, 2008)

http://www.dobermannzucht-vom-edertal.de/

do not bother with the stuff here.

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crIaWrQRfWU

and he is just not a fly by doberman ;-}

mark chase


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mark chase said:


> http://www.dobermannzucht-vom-edertal.de/
> 
> do not bother with the stuff here.
> 
> ...


Huh?

Are you recommending this kennel?
"do not bother with the stuff here"
meaning this kennel or here in the US?
A 95 Protection isn't too shabby at the IDC but the dog failed tracking and placed 30 something.
I thought Boxers were your breed? Are you into Dobermanns now?


----------



## mark chase (May 7, 2008)

Huh?

Are you recommending this kennel?
"do not bother with the stuff here"
meaning this kennel or here in the US?
A 95 Protection isn't too shabby at the IDC but the dog failed tracking and placed 30 something.
I thought Boxers were your breed? Are you into Dobermanns now?

meaning I spent a large amount of time looking for a doberman for a club member. so far as quint he is the best dog in protection for the past 3 years. the breeders in germany have breed a number of nice working dogs.

In our club is also a helper that has worked dobermans in national events. I am sure he would be willing to give his opinion of the dobermans he has worked here.

I still have boxers and always will. 

If I am to train a dog and owners I would want the best puppy available. Now I do not think obedience is a problem, tracking for the most part is not a problem but protection that is sometimes a problem. so if I was going to buy a doberman it would be from edertal or out of quint.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Wendy is breeding some great dogs. My opinion is that she is breeding the best working Dobermans in the USA. I personally love the videos that I have seen of Quint. I think he is the most impressive Doberman in the world from the videos I have watched. Who knows maybe he doesn’t bite very hard, I have never caught him? I doubt it though with his long bite. Here are his international scores.

2008 IDC 8th place 90 90 93
2009 IDC 6th place 84 94 90
2010 IDC 30th place 64 93 95

Additionally, he brought down the back half helper the last two years. Because he failed tracking you shouldn't breed to him. Maybe his trainer is not a good trainer for tracking? Maybe the tracklayer only laid the scent pad. Maybe he wasn't able to practice tracking on the terrain the event was held on?
When did scores tell you the genetic qualities of a dog? If you would like a puppy from a dog or dogs you should look at these dogs personally or have someone you trust evaluate them.

Many great trainers have made average dogs score great and many poor trainers have made great dogs score average.

My personal favorite doberman that I have seen in live action is Destiny's Sunshine Santino.


----------



## Lorelei Sims (Jun 15, 2010)

Having two of the Landgraf Dobes in our club I must say they are very nice. Insane drives , aggressive hard bites and flashy upbeat obedience. A little nervy if not handles correctly.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Perhaps I am biased (I have a Landgraf bitch), but I also vote for Landgraf.


----------



## mark chase (May 7, 2008)

Paul R. Konschak said:


> I think Wendy is breeding some great dogs. My opinion is that she is breeding the best working Dobermans in the USA. I personally love the videos that I have seen of Quint. I think he is the most impressive Doberman in the world from the videos I have watched. Who knows maybe he doesn’t bite very hard, I have never caught him? I doubt it though with his long bite. Here are his international scores.
> 
> 2008 IDC 8th place 90 90 93
> 2009 IDC 6th place 84 94 90
> ...


did that talked with judges that have judged him.

mark chase


----------



## Julia Jones (Aug 10, 2010)

I also vote Landgraf. Awesome dogs!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I also think that Wendy does an excellent job of putting her dogs in the right homes.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> I got to jump on board with Von Landgraf, don't know them from a whole in a wall but after viewing her site I like the fact that she has proven herself with Mali and GSD as well so I would think she is able to eye up a nice Dobie for workability.


I don't have any recommendation, but how the hell can you recommend a kennel based on looking at there website:roll:. Besides aren't you "the dutchie man"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I don't have any recommendation, but how the hell can you recommend a kennel based on looking at there website:roll:. Besides aren't you "the dutchie man"



Hi Todd,

It's easy, when you see that Wendy has bred and trained three different breeds to UScA SchH III club status.
Besides just because Harry is "the dutchie man" doesn't mean he can't recognize a good Dobermann breeder


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

A few years ago I did a research on working dobermans and I really like Langraf and Ascomannis. There are few others that are pretty good. 

http://www.ascomannis.com/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> I don't have any recommendation, but how the hell can you recommend a kennel based on looking at there website:roll:. Besides aren't you "the dutchie man"


Well like I said I was jumping on the band wagon at that point it was best presented at the time of what was presented and all i had to go off of was a website, not up on Doberman but have nothing against another working breed that presents itself right in my eyes even if I do like my dutch dogs as a number one preference. I'm not a hater nor bias, I would take a lab:-$ if it was a hard biter with crazy ass reward drives. Sorry if my comment wasn't up to your standards LOL.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

How does Butch Henderson's dogs of Liberty K9 stack up? I'm not really into Dobermanns, but I've heard pretty glowing things about Agir, and liked the Agir son I met that got a MRI at the June Mondioring trial. Again, I've just heard good things about him and seen one dog that I was told was an Agir son, so this is not some endorsement or anything, just asking.

-Cheers


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

When I was looking for a working dobe a few years ago my search led me to Ascomannis and Briska both are in Europe. You can also look into Blitzkrieger in BC, Canada she breeds from some of the same lines (although she doesn't actually work her dogs). Also for sure Landgraf in the US. There are a few other good ones, even in the US, but these would be the names that come to mind off the top of my head. 

If you're really interested in a working dobe, get on some of the dobe forums, you'll learn a lot about the breeders. The working doberman world is fairly small.


----------



## Virginia Rulli (Jan 26, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> How does Butch Henderson's dogs of Liberty K9 stack up? I'm not really into Dobermanns, but I've heard pretty glowing things about Agir, and liked the Agir son I met that got a MRI at the June Mondioring trial. Again, I've just heard good things about him and seen one dog that I was told was an Agir son, so this is not some endorsement or anything, just asking.
> 
> -Cheers


Agir was a great doberman! 

He was used by a few breeders, but not that much. I've got an Agir son and I like him.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Marta Haus said:


> When I was looking for a working dobe a few years ago my search led me to Ascomannis and Briska both are in Europe. You can also look into Blitzkrieger in BC, Canada she breeds from some of the same lines (although she doesn't actually work her dogs). Also for sure Landgraf in the US. There are a few other good ones, even in the US, but these would be the names that come to mind off the top of my head.
> 
> If you're really interested in a working dobe, get on some of the dobe forums, you'll learn a lot about the breeders. The working doberman world is fairly small.


Lisa Poppelvig is living in Denmark but there are often Ascomannis puppies/litters available in the USA.
My new 11 month old dobergirl Winterfell Arya is out of Ascomannis Lexa


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Virginia Rulli said:


> Agir was a great doberman!
> 
> He was used by a few breeders, but not that much. I've got an Agir son and I like him.


My Doberboy Flannchadh is an Agir grandson out of Kaz.
Too many dobermann breeders are more concerned with conformation then working ability :-(


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> How does Butch Henderson's dogs of Liberty K9 stack up? I'm not really into Dobermanns, but I've heard pretty glowing things about Agir, and liked the Agir son I met that got a MRI at the June Mondioring trial. Again, I've just heard good things about him and seen one dog that I was told was an Agir son, so this is not some endorsement or anything, just asking.
> 
> -Cheers


I also have an Agir son (litter brother to the dobe you saw at the mondio trial). He is phenomenal and I couldn't be happier with him. He lives for the fight with the decoy. 

I personally wouldn't buy a dog from Ascomannis. The contract is retarded and there are health issues in the lines.

I don't believe there is a "best" breeder, as everyone has their own idea of what a "good" working dog is. A person needs to get out to evens that dobes are at and make that judgement for themselves.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Virginia Rulli said:


> Agir was a great doberman!
> 
> He was used by a few breeders, but not that much. I've got an Agir son and I like him.


Just wondering, why was he not used much? As impressed as people sounded about him I'd have thought he'd have been used a ton.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I also have an Agir son (litter brother to the dobe you saw at the mondio trial). He is phenomenal and I couldn't be happier with him. He lives for the fight with the decoy.


Cool! Yeah, I liked him. Andolf if I am getting it right (for some reason I thought she called him something else), handler Maureen. He seemed goofy in disposition (in a good way, personality-wise), stable, and social when hanging out, and looked pretty nice working. I have nothing but good to say about him.

I'm glad your Agir son turned out nice. That's great! I've never owned a Dobe, but they always seemed like an interesting breed. It was cool to see the one I saw work, I liked him.

-Cheers


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Just wondering, why was he not used much? As impressed as people sounded about him I'd have thought he'd have been used a ton.
> 
> -Cheers


Because he was not a great conformation dog.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Cool! Yeah, I liked him. Andolf if I am getting it right (for some reason I thought she called him something else), handler Maureen. He seemed goofy in disposition (in a good way, personality-wise), stable, and social when hanging out, and looked pretty nice working. I have nothing but good to say about him.
> 
> I'm glad your Agir son turned out nice. That's great! I've never owned a Dobe, but they always seemed like an interesting breed. It was cool to see the one I saw work, I liked him.
> 
> -Cheers


Hi reg name is Andolf, but she calls him Aisin (ace-in).

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Because he was not a great conformation dog.


@#$%. Really? That's a joke. Not to get all self-righteously indignant, but that's really kind of sad considering how good he was (allegedly, I never met the dog, just going from word-of-mouth).



Tamara McIntosh said:


> Hi reg name is Andolf, but she calls him Aisin (ace-in).
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


Yep, that's him. I kept thinking Raison or something, but I knew it wasn't quite the fruit, just sounded like it. Nice dog, I really liked him. Not that I've seen many, but he was probably the nicest Dobe I've seen (take with grain of salt). Maureen was a very nice lady too. They made a nice team.

-Cheers


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.usadobermann.proboards.com/index.cgi

anyone post this link?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not a Dobie guy,
but anyone know of this dog? Someone I know may breed to him.

Yankee Vom Klingbach

comments?

PM if necessary.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> http://www.usadobermann.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> anyone post this link?


Mike

Bruno is the Daddy to my Dobergirl Arya (turns a year old on the 27th of this month) Bruno is probably one of the top 3 hardest hitting Dobermanns around, now


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a landgraf girl and couldn't be happier. 

she's a bitch and I love it. 
Super bite drive and loves the fight 
definitely never nervy when handled... Ever. 
If someone gives her an unfair correction shell give it right back to the helper/decoy. 
Also great in the house and just a well rounded working dog. 

I also LOVE eiko, wendys male. 
Stayed with them in NY for a ZTP and ge is just the most stable and clear headed dog... But a monster on the field! 

I really want a pup from him eventually!


----------

